# Free camping at our pub in the peak district including Christmas and a NYE Party!!



## Loobylou72

Hey everyone, 

We run a CAMRA award winning pub in the Peak District, The Royal Oak in Wetton, find us on Facebook to see what we're all about!

We are open over the winter from Wednesday midday until Sunday evening, and open 7 days a week over the Christmas period, but closed on Christmas Day.  

We are also having a fancy dress NYE party with live music and a free midnight feast buffet provided, so if you're looking for a NYE party where you can camp, we'd love you to join us in our 300 year old pub!

We welcome campers who would like to use the pub for drinking and dining and camp on our car park for free.  We have a camp toilet and hot shower that we are also happy for you to use for free if you're drinking and dining in the pub.

We'd really like to encourage camper van meet ups here as we love meeting other campers!!

Any questions get in touch!!

Thank you

Ian & Lou
The Royal Oak Wetton


----------



## Canalsman

Thanks for the update and offer ...

Your pub has been included in the Pub Stop POIs since August 

The pub's phone number is 01335 310287.


----------



## taximan

Perhaps you could update your website as it states that you are no longer able to offer camping on site.


----------



## molly 2

Sounds good anyone up for organizing a meet.


----------



## RoaminRog

How many vans would you feel comfortable with, if we were to hold a Meet on your car park?


----------



## sasquatch

Are you still a CS with the Camping and Caravanning Club?


----------



## oppy

Weather and family stuff permitting, the 'Oppys would love to pop over on New Years Eve, Thanks:rockroll::rockroll::rockroll:

Thanks Folks

I'm sure that there will be more of us freeloading drunks turning up too


----------



## andyjanet

A timely post, Roger/Chris, Janet and I are meeting up here on the 27th December before going to astbury for the new year meet, there is room for perhaps another four or five vans if we squeeze up, will start another meet thread tomorrow for numbers, thanks for the reminder, c u on the 27th. Andy


----------



## andyjanet

molly 2 said:


> Sounds good anyone up for organizing a meet.


Me


----------



## andyjanet

Roaminrog said:


> How many vans would you feel comfortable with, if we were to hold a Meet on your car park?



You are already going, or is this another senior moment (mine or yours)


----------



## RoaminRog

andyjanet said:


> You are already going, or is this another senior moment (mine or yours)



Not a senior moment, you young whippersnapper!
I was thinking of a mid-week Meet next year.:cheers:


----------



## oppy

Is it only Sue and I going over on New Years Eve ?


----------



## yorkslass

oppy said:


> Is it only Sue and I going over on New Years Eve ?



Sounds good, depends on dad and weather, have to be back by the 3rd as it's my grandson's birthday.


----------



## jeffmossy

oppy said:


> Is it only Sue and I going over on New Years Eve ?



We would love to go but we will be in the canaries ............


----------



## carol

jeffmossy said:


> We would love to go but we will be in the canaries ............



Weren't rubbing it in were you?


----------



## trevskoda

jeffmossy said:


> We would love to go but we will be in the canaries ............



Why are the canaries having you for xmas dinner.:scared::lol-049:sorry could not help it.


----------



## oppy

jeffmossy said:


> We would love to go but we will be in the canaries ............



This sounds like a sexual fantasy :have fun:


----------



## Loobylou72

Hello all

Apologies for the late response, the notifications had ended up in my spam!!!

At present we are able to take 10 or at a push 12 vans in our carpark over night.  There did use to be a campsite at the pub, for over 30 years I think and we're hoping to open it again next year, we just have a few issues we're dealing with.  But that does mean we have a shower and toilet that camper van people can use if you use the pub.  There is also a public car park in Wetton, with very ambiguous over night rules, but no restrictions on bank holidays as far as I can remember, I'll go and check next time I'm out. The car park is approx 5 min walk from the pub.

We're be more than happy to host any meet ups and would love to meet some of you wild campers!

Our phone number is 01335 310 287 and I'll keep more of an eye on this site too.

Thanks


Lou


----------



## Deleted member 53880

did it all go ok?,


----------



## Pauljenny

Good question.
It's been over a year, now.
I'll phone her .


----------



## Robmac

I do hope this is still the case.

I love that area and hoped to go there this next year.


----------



## Wully

Ide love place this but I’ve recently given up drinking


----------



## Robmac

Looser cruiser said:


> Ide love place this but I’ve recently given up drinking



I heard you didn't drink any more Wully.

I also heard you don't drink any less.


----------



## Wully

Right that’s me back on drink tell you what that was a hard 12 hours got some catching up to do today.


----------



## Pauljenny

Just phoned the pub.
They're still there, but out this afternoon.


----------



## Deleted member 58274

*Half way*



Robmac said:


> I do hope this is still the case.
> 
> I love that area and hoped to go there this next year.



Actually, a great half way point between us and you Rob, meet you there lol  !!


----------



## Pauljenny

Lou has phoned me.
They are open for motorhomes, but a little waterlogged,at present.

She will post something on here.
Hope to visit them next summer.


----------

